# Someone loves himself...



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Today I found out Ziggy really loves himself...in the mirror. My camera only takes less then a minute of video so I missed some head bopping but here are two short clips of him enjoying himself...


Some noise, kisses and being Ziggy




Now for a little preening in the mirror...


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Ziggy is a cutie!!  Bailee loves his reflection too, Cookie couldn't care less.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> Ziggy is a cutie!!  Bailee loves his reflection too, Cookie couldn't care less.


hehe-thanks! Same here- Baby doesn't care for mirrors at all- she knows she's gorgeous and needs NO reassurance! This little guy loves them


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Ziggy is a cutie  it was funny I was watching the video with Charlie and everytime Ziggy would make a sound Charlie would do it to...hehe None of mine like to look at themselves in mirrors.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I saw some videos online with males and mirrors and I thought I'd give it a try-hehe


----------

